# 2010 Giant Glory upgrades/service



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello, all. Bike noob here but open to learn as much as I can.

I recently purchased a 2010 00 giant glory and have finally been able to save up some $ to start upgrading/swapping out parts. The first thing I want to do is upgrade my rear brake rotor to a 203mm. I know that I will need a brake adapter and a new rotor but that's where I'm kinda stuck.

Will this brake adapter work? Shimano R203P/S Disc Brake Adaptor > Components > Brakes > Brake Adapters | Jenson USA

Will this rotor work for my rear? 2011 Shimano SM-RT79 Disc Brake Rotor 203MM on eBay! Should I change my front one as well?

I'm also interested in eventually buying new bearings and servicing both the fox 40 and rc4. The back end seems a bit stiff. I weigh 195lbs all geared up. Personal experiences and specific examples are best. I'm pretty much looking to give my bike some good needed loving. The previous owner said he had done nothing to the bike since he bought it new late 2009 also made sure to say that he rode the hell out of it. Everything is stock on the bike. I recently changed the brake pads and bought some platform pedals but that's all. Links to websites and such will be most appreciated! Thanks and looking forward to learning more about bikes in general. :thumbsup:


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome bike.
Big weight savings on that frame over prior years.
Assuming you have Shimano brakes, then yes, you'll be good with that adapter and rotor.
Shop around though-you may do better buying them online from a place that offers free/cheap shipping/no sales tax/price matching.
If that bike has been ridden a lot, then def check your suspension bearings and pivots-you may be able to get away with just lubing them, but you may find you have gritty bearings already.
If there is no creaking or slop, your're good to ride even if the bearings are on the way out.
A temporary improvement can sometimes be made by pulling the dust seals on the old bearings +adding grease+rotating the bearings in the race 1/2 a turn +greasing pivots and then putting it back together. 
Check the DU bushing on the shock by picking up the rear of the bike by the seat or top tube and feeling for a "clunk" as the wheel comes off the ground. DU bushings can die very quickly on a DH Rig.
The RC4 may be good to go without a service-those can be hard to kill and will put up with a lot of use.
At least service that Fox 40 right away though-no telling the condition of the fluid in the lowers or the amount of fluid in the lowers. Running that fork with low oil or dry lowers will kill bushings and stanchions.
Google "Fox 40 Service" or "Fox 40 fluid levels" and you'll find lots of references. fox has a tom of info buried in their website.
I think the 2010 Glory has cables/brake hose running under the down tube? If so, check the condition for damage from rocks and impacts. Anything under the down tube can take a beating from riding and shuttling.
Also, it's always good to check the handlebars on used DH rigs for signs of crashes and impact-make sure that the bars are straight and true and making full contact with the stem and are straight with the stem.
Look for signs of crimped or bent tubing under the grips and shifter/brake lever clamps and at the stem.
Cheap insurance to put new bars on used DH bikes that you don't know the full hsitory of.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Exactly the answer I was looking for. Yeah, I have the shimano saint brakes. I've searched far and wide for suspension bearings and pivots for my bike because it does creak a bit. Thanks for all your suggestions and advise. 

I just ordered some suspension fluid the '10wt green' from fox and the 'fox 40 fork seal kit' from real world cycling which will service my fox 40.

Sorry for the noob question but what is DU?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

DU Bushings are on your rear shock.
Two bushings-one for each pin/bolt-the shock mount hardwear goes through them-they are a wear item.

Fox fluid is good fluid. You can also use suspension fluid from any motorcycle shop.

Go to a Giant dealer and have them order the bearing/pivot kit for the bike if lubing the pivots and greasing and spinning the bearings doesn't quiet it down.
Pivot and bearing replacement is not a technically difficult job, but it can be a pain depending on how you go about it and the tools you have access to or don't have access to. You may need to take a lot of parts off the frame to make it easy to manuever and access depending on the tools you have.
When it comes to pivot and bearing replacement on DH frames, I think it is worth it to pay to have it done quickly and correctly if you have an experienced and worthy DH shop.
If not, then do it yourself, because a hack or inexperienced mechanic isn't going to do any better of a job than you would do on your own.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't feel comfortable at all replacing bearings/bushings etc. I was going to attempt servicing the fork but now you are giving me second thoughts. Plus, I don't have any bike tools so I'd have to buy some. I'm gonna collect my items and then take them all to the shop and have them install them for me. 

If anyone has any other advice, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Basic fork service is easy.
Fox has videos on their site.
You don't need special tools to change bath fluid and seals on a Fox 40.
Try it.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, the tutorial doesn't look too hard, I'm gonna give the fork a try. If I get stuck, I'll just drive down to the LBS


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

slimphatty, I think you should consider doing the shock bearing/bushing replacement as well. This will not require bike specific tools. Basically, you unbolt the shock, then find a socket close to the bearing size and press it out/tap it out with a hammer.


----------



## AlexZ28 (Aug 19, 2011)

Shimano Deore XT 203mm Centerlock Disc Brake Rotor NEW (689228130425) | eBay

BlueSkyCycling.com - Shimano Disc Brake Adapters


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I love my glory great bike though not the cool bike to own.

You might want to stay with the current rotor size. It was made that way because 70 % of stoping power comes from the front brake. I would look at replacing the bearings and servicing the shock and fork. If the fork is two years old without service I would do a complete service bushings and bladder.

When you get the $s I would look at an angle headset to slacken it a degree. It rides better and feels better on the steeps


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

What kit do you recommend to slacken the HA?


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Slimphatty, good too see your took my recommendation and posted this in the FR/HD section. Got you so faster answers for sure. Killer bike bro! I run a 2008 Giant Glory from the Giant Glory pics post.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

offset bushings
Offset Shock bushings | Mounting Hardware | Mount kit | All frames | Proshox | eBay

Or
works angle headset
1 0 Degree EC44 - ZS56 - Tapered Headtube Reducer e g Giant Glory 2010

Its pink bike so there is allot of BS, but also allot of information on this forum
Giant - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com Forum


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

daisycutter said:


> I love my glory great bike though not the cool bike to own.
> 
> You might want to stay with the current rotor size. It was made that way because 70 % of stoping power comes from the front brake. I would look at replacing the bearings and servicing the shock and fork. If the fork is two years old without service I would do a complete service bushings and bladder.
> 
> When you get the $s I would look at an angle headset to slacken it a degree. It rides better and feels better on the steeps


Agree with him. Don't change your rear rotor size. All you will do is increase the chances of locking up your back wheel. For reducing your head angle order a works component headset. Also there is a reveiw where they shortened the I2I of the shock to lower and slacken the bike out also. Can't remember the site though right now.


----------

